# Issue with BSNL broadband.



## srishet (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,

I am using Windows XP service pack 2 and using Broadband Internet connection which is U-750 unlimited plan. While I using internet it automatically disconnected and prompting redial button. I have checked my plugs and lan cables noticed that all are perfect. It automatically disconnect 3-4 times in a day. My Modem is Data One WA3002G4 which was given by BSNL.. I have also updated my antivurs regulary and using Bitdefneder. Please let me know what is the cause of my issue..

Thanks
Srikanth Shet


----------



## pimpom (Mar 26, 2009)

The most likely reason is simply BSNL service in your area. I use the Home 500 plan and some of my friends use the 750 UL. There are times when our connections are stable the whole day for several days in a row, but there are also times when we get disconnected every few minutes for days on end. There are even times when the service is dead for days at a stretch.

I configure my connection as "always on". It reconnects automatically when service comes back on after a break. Saves the hassle of having to dial again and again.


----------



## geek_rocker (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah,
BSNL service is bad sometimes,
If you can, switch to Airtel.

Peace Out


----------



## srishet (Mar 27, 2009)

How to make always on internet connection. I am using Windows XP..


----------



## heartripple (Mar 27, 2009)

srishet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using Windows XP service pack 2 and using Broadband Internet connection which is U-750 unlimited plan. While I using internet it automatically disconnected and prompting redial button. I have checked my plugs and lan cables noticed that all are perfect. It automatically disconnect 3-4 times in a day. My Modem is Data One WA3002G4 which was given by BSNL.. I have also updated my antivurs regulary and using Bitdefneder. Please let me know what is the cause of my issue..
> 
> ...





Ask BSNL customer care centre to check your line.May be some problem regarding your line.Another reason is too much disturbance in the phone line>You cane know it while you are calling some one.


I had the same problem of disturbance in my line.I asked about it and they solved the problem.


Now no problem of being disconnect here and There.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

^ Yes disturbance in phone line can cause it. I have faced this issue many times.


----------



## pimpom (Mar 27, 2009)

srishet said:


> How to make always on internet connection. I am using Windows XP..


You have to configure your modem with your browser. I use a different modem model, so the exact details may be slightly different with your modem, but the principles are the same.

Open your browser (Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc) and go to *192.168.1.1
Go through the configuration process step by step and at some point, you will have a choice of 'Always on' or 'Dial on demand'.

Someone in the forum must be using the same modem model as yours and could provide the details. If necessary, I'll post screenshots of my own configuration steps.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 27, 2009)

I am using the "Always on" mode too...It really saves a lot of hassles.....btw, don't worry....I was getting dc earlier very often too....but nowadays I have less dc....but still then I get dc very often in the free download times...so sometimes I have to wake all night just to download some softwares..*cough*


----------



## yippee (Mar 27, 2009)

check the phone line going out from your home
you can make the dialer in xp to autodial if connection drops


----------

